# Di-Methox? Dosage?



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay, so I'm doing a 4-H project on how commonly used goat medicines are used and am making a small guide.... I found Di-Methox at Jeffers. How do you administer it? How much do you use? Thanks, DoG


----------



## elevan (Jun 23, 2011)

12.5% or 40% ?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 24, 2011)

40 percent


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> 40 percent


1 ml per 5# of goat day 1
1 ml per 10# of goat days 2-5

(incidentally, if you were using the 12.5% it would be 3.15 ml instead of 1)


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 24, 2011)

It's administered orally, even though it's sold as an injectible.

As for dosage, I've seen it as high as:

1 ml per 5 pounds day 1
1 ml per 10 pounds day 2-5

Now, the reason I say as HIGH as is because that's also often the recommended dose for the 12.5% as well.  For instance, that's the recommendation that fiascofarm.com gives using the weaker solution.  

But, helmstead, who seems to have a nice healthy herd of nigi goats, recommends the higher dosage.  

All that to say, I think the answers will likely vary on this one.  Personally, I went with the higher recommendation when I had a baby with the squirts recently.  I didn't want to take any chances and risk losing my babies.  I had the 12.5% and I had to push an awful lot of that stuff down the throat of my 60 pound buckling.  He thought he was gonna die.  Actually, I kinda thought so too, simply because I've never had to give them anything that tastes so bad - they can be kinda dramatic.  I'll be opting for the 40% once this stuff is gone.  Either that or I'll mix the powder kind and make it a bit stronger (like half the water) - I think that's what Roll Farms does.

I would be interested in knowing what the *prevention* recommendation AFTER treatment is.


_oops, I was typing while elevan was posting. Plus I tend to be over-wordy.  Hers is the condensed version - short, but sweet!_


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

When you do the legitimate math for the 2 (12.5 and 40) then the 12.5 needs to be dosed at 3.15x the rate of the 40...why anyone would recommend the same dosage for both is beyond me.

And O7W, I prefer to use Albon Suspension...it's the same thing essentially but it is "flavored" and my goats will take it just like a treat   It's a little more pricey (not much) and the only place I can get regularly is my vet (even though it's not rx) but that means I only have to buy what I need and not a whole bottle that is gonna sit when you have a smaller herd.

Dosages recommended by my vet from prevention:
Di-Methox 40% Injectible (given orally)
1cc per 5# on day 1, 1cc per 10# days 2-5 for prevention. 

Di-Methox 12.5% (given orally)
3.15 ml per 5# of goat day 1  /  3.15 ml per 10# of goat days 2-5 for prevention

Albon
2.5cc per 5# on day 1, 1.25cc per 10# days 2-5 for prevention

_You will notice that the prevention and treatment dosages recommended by my vet are the same.  It was recommended to me that you not cut the strength when using for prevention since this is also an antibiotic and you would be allowing resistant bacteria to thrive by doing so._

Hope that helps!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Di-Methox 12.5% (given orally)
> 3.15 ml per 5# of goat day 1  /  3.15 ml per 10# of goat days 2-5 for prevention


Yep.  That means my poor 60# buckling had to suck down 36 ml of that stuff.  It wasn't fun at all!  I was ever so glad when it was cut in half come day 2.  I'm sure he was too.


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the more reason to try to get the 40% imo    But, I know it's out of stock almost everywhere.  These manufacturers are driving me nuts with all of these outs of drugs that we want and need!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> And O7W, I prefer to use Albon Suspension...it's the same thing essentially but it is "flavored" and my goats will take it just like a treat   It's a little more pricey (not much) and the only place I can get regularly is my vet (even though it's not rx) but that means I only have to buy what I need and not a whole bottle that is gonna sit when you have a smaller herd.


Is there a brand name for the Albon, anything my goats like, I like. Also, is there more than one strength, and what is the dosage?

 I have my first ever outbreak of cocci in my herd. I knew it was coming after 3  years of no problems. With 13 kids and all the rain I was watching for it and sure enough, here it is. I have not done a fecal, but the age is right, the conditions are right, and 4 of the 13 have scours so I am going to start treatment NOW before they start acting sick. I wouldn't be able to get a fecal done until Monday and I don't want to wait.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks you guys!!!

Question: What about the water powder solution? How would that be administered and how much? Here is a link to the powder solution...


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 24, 2011)

There are directions on the packet that have you mix the powder up for a 12.5% solution.  I could be wrong but  I think Roll Farms mixes only half the water and then, therefore, has a 25% solution.  Again, if my memory serves she then uses that at the same dosage that we have here:  1cc per 5# on day one and 1cc per 10# on day 2-5.  Don't do that until she or someone else confirms though because my memory doesn't always serve me like it should.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 24, 2011)

The only issue with Albon is the price..  A lot of extra money for a little flavor.


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

babsbag said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Albon is the brand name for Di-methox actually...or something like that...


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> The only issue with Albon is the price..  A lot of extra money for a little flavor.


It's worth it to me for the ease of administration and being able to get just what I need from my vet's office.


----------

